# New blood test results



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi, here are my most recent vitamin/mineral test results:

Magnesium - 0.84 (0.70-1.00)
Ferritin - 12 (30-400)
Folate - 3.8 (4.6-18.7)
Vitamin B12 - 354 (180-900)

No zinc, total iron profile or sex hormones panel done.

New thyroid function test results (done 3 weeks after the TSH)

FT3 - 6.9 (3.1-6.8)
FT4 - 25.1 (12-22)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow, your labs look pretty hyper. Any planned changes to your meds?


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

And that ferritin seems jolly low. Don't let the GP tell you it's ok - I know when my ferritin is low, I feel horribly weak and absolutely shattered.

You can get iron tablets from the pharmacy, without prescription, in the UK. They are really cheap, as well.

Warning: iron tablets can seriously mess up your digestive system! The only ones I can take are ferrous fumerate. There are other, liquid forms, but the iron tablets have always worked better for me. And you need to keep them away from your thyroxine. This is definitely something that needs to be discussed with your GP before you take action...

Will be interesting to see what your GP has to say!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Labs indicate hyperthyroid! How do you feel?


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Wow, your labs look pretty hyper. Any planned changes to your meds?


Hi, no changes to my meds. Still on 125mcg.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

KeepOnGoing said:


> And that ferritin seems jolly low. Don't let the GP tell you it's ok - I know when my ferritin is low, I feel horribly weak and absolutely shattered.
> 
> You can get iron tablets from the pharmacy, without prescription, in the UK. They are really cheap, as well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip. 

I am hoping the doctor gives me a liquid form of iron. The previous one I had says liquid iron doesn't exist.

I have an appointment on Tuesday to discuss the iron results but I think the doctor who ordered the ferritin blood test in the first place will want to talk to me about that. I don't know if she'll want anyone else to get involved.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Andros said:


> Labs indicate hyperthyroid! How do you feel?


Well, I have the following symptoms:

- Sweating lots
- Tremor in left hand (been there for months now, I just put up with it)
- Weight loss
- Headaches
- Insomnia
- Fatigue
- No constipation
- "Wired" feeling - on edge, anxious.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Azureblue said:


> Well, I have the following symptoms:
> 
> - Sweating lots
> - Tremor in left hand (been there for months now, I just put up with it)
> ...


Those are pretty classic hyperthyroid symptoms. I do hope your doctor will nudge things down a bit.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

joplin1975 said:


> Those are pretty classic hyperthyroid symptoms. I do hope your doctor will nudge things down a bit.


I see a different doctor on Tuesday - unfortunately a new one at the practice - so I don't know what to tell him about these results...the doctor I saw on Friday said she didn't want to "rock the boat" by changing my dose that another doctor has set for me. I could always change the dose myself though, that's one idea.


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

Hi, just to say I have been put on iron tablets. I will need to take one tablet three times a day and according to the doctor two hours away from the Levo. I thought it was four hours? Antibody results were done yesterday and are pending.


----------



## starfire (Jun 10, 2014)

Azureblue said:


> Hi, just to say I have been put on iron tablets. I will need to take one tablet three times a day and according to the doctor two hours away from the Levo. I thought it was four hours? Antibody results were done yesterday and are pending.


I keep my multivitamins and supplements 8 hours apart from my thyroid medicine. From what I have read though, yes it needs to be 4 hours apart, at least&#8230; or absorption is affected. Also, I agree with the other posters here, you seem quite hyperthyroid! I would definitely look for a dosage reduction, especially with the symptoms you're having. The more I learn about thyroid problems, the more I realize it's all about how you feel -- not what the labs say (necessarily). Good luck!


----------



## Calypso234 (May 11, 2014)

starfire said:


> I keep my multivitamins and supplements 8 hours apart from my thyroid medicine. From what I have read though, yes it needs to be 4 hours apart, at least&#8230; or absorption is affected. Also, I agree with the other posters here, you seem quite hyperthyroid! I would definitely look for a dosage reduction, especially with the symptoms you're having. The more I learn about thyroid problems, the more I realize it's all about how you feel -- not what the labs say (necessarily). Good luck!


Thanks! I'm thinking of reducing the Levo dose myself to be honest. How I am going to be taking three iron tablets a day as well as the Levo is beyond me - especially since I like drinking my cups of tea. :scared0011:


----------

